# Calendar Girls !!!!



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

...Face à une demande croissante émanant d'une lointaine contrée et constatant enfin une présence féminine suffisante, je propose donc la création et l'édition d'un superbe calendrier pour apaiser les relations recemment tendues entre nos deux pays !!

Donc je fais appel aux bonnes volontés (photographes, graphiste, maquettiste, modèles, maquilleuses, commerciaux... etc etc etc)...(on pourrait même en faire un jeu sur mac développé par les gameurs)

Et bien sûr tout cela sera présenté en avant première sur le stand mac G   

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Et bien sûr tout cela sera présenté en avant première sur le stand mac G
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Strike the pose  Une pomme dans chaque main et à gagner un voyage au pays des kangorous avec passage par l'île de Mururoa et programme d'échange façon poche de kangourou une spécialité locale. Au départ les décors devaient être de Roger Hart et les costumes de Donald Caldwell mais il y a eu désistement pour cause de dépassement de date donc nous attendons vos propositions


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Pile, ça ferme
Face, ça dérape...et ça ferme ​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

presente !!!!!!       


mais a une condition : 
j'exige  le roi de la photo et le roi du toshop ....pourquoi ?   

mais parce je veux que mon corp soit  transformé , lissé , gommé 
en somme un corp de reve  ...naturel non pour une princess ?


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pile, ça ferme
> Face, ça dérape...et ça ferme ​




ah ben non il n'y a pas de  aisons   
ni Sonny ni SM n'ont pas encore proposés leurs talents   :love:   
mais je prends les paris....


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais a une condition :
> j'exige  le roi de la photo et le roi du toshop ....pourquoi ?



Foguenne ?


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> presente !!!!!!
> 
> 
> mais a une condition :
> ...




ok, noir et blanc avec une toge pour robertav


----------



## Lila (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ok, noir et blanc avec une toge pour robertav



...ok adjugé ! Mackie styliste !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> presente !!!!!!
> 
> 
> mais a une condition :
> ...


Pas de soucis, je prends les photos. :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Août 2005)

Tant qu'on pause pas nue, je suis d'accord


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ok adjugé ! Mackie styliste !




je choisis les vêtements


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je choisis les vêtements




pour moi un sac de patate fera l'affaire


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je choisis les vêtements


Mackie, tu veux que je te prêtes le dernier catalogue de chez Lou ?  :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on pause pas nue, je suis d'accord




je te garantie que tu ne posera pas nu, tu aura même des hommes a tes pieds


----------



## iNano (10 Août 2005)

Mouais pourquoi pas... mais pas de nu ni de provoc et je choisi ma photographe !     :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu veux que je te prêtes le dernier catalogue de chez Lou ?  :love:




je viens de mettre la mains sur un bien mieux  bon j'ai des robes craquante la :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour moi un sac de patate fera l'affaire


 
Et moi avec un sabre lazer :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de mettre la mains sur un bien mieux  bon j'ai des robes craquante la :love:


Connais tu vraiment le catalogue Lou ? 
vas donc voir par ici...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Connais tu vraiment le catalogue Lou ?
> vas donc voir par ici...





les models et modelles sont tre jolies mais j'ai bien peur de pas leur ressembler   

c'est pas pour rien que j'ai demandé le roi de la photo et de toshop !!!


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les models et modelles sont tre jolies mais j'ai bien peur de pas leur ressembler


Alors là on va te trouver le modèle qui te convient le mieux, je suis fort pour çà.  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour rien que j'ai demandé le roi de la photo et de toshop !!!


Mais JE vais te photographier.  Et pour ce qui est de Toshop, Ned est une perle.


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi avec un sabre lazer :love: :love:




une maîtresse jedi, l'idée est la  coté obsure ou pas ?


----------



## Spyro (10 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on pause pas nue, je suis d'accord


Tant qu'elles posent nues, moi je suis d'accord  :rose:

_Quoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ?  _


----------



## sofiping (10 Août 2005)

ok pour moi aussi ....MAIS pour que je soit parfaitement detendue , il me faudrait :

- des rollers
- du kung fu 
- des grandes chaussettes a rayures 
- les cheuveux rouge
- de la techno ou du bon rock qui tache dans le studio
- et le roi des magiciens dériére l'appareil ...... voila , aprés , a vous de voir !!!

  :rose:


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2005)

je note je note


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on pause pas nue, je suis d'accord



...rassure toi Nexka, je veille à la bonne moralité de cette histoire.  
On peut compter sur les goûts vestimentaires de Mackie pour vous looker et transcender votre beauté...
Quant au choix du photographe cela n'est pas encore arrêté...

donc si on récapitule on a déjà :
Robertav
Tibo
Nexka
Inano
Sofiping
je sens que ça prend forme.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Août 2005)

*Un calendrier*
des masseuses du ©ercle ?



 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un calendrier*
> des masseuses du ©ercle ? :love:  :love:




 nan nan nan ...pour ce magnifique projet, les membres du cercle ne pourront jouir   de leurs privilèges habituels.....
gardons toute la fraîcheur de ces beautés intacte


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2005)

Dis donc, lila, si tu m'envoyais les cartes géographiques au lieu de faire le guignol sur MacG, le taf se ferait surement plus vite !


----------



## Foguenne (11 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un calendrier*
> des masseuses du ©ercle ?
> 
> 
> ...



Shuuuuuuuut !!!!   

Tu sais bien qu'il y a des détails que nous préférons garder pour nous.   


 
 :love:


----------



## dool (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mais JE vais te photographier.  Et pour ce qui est de Toshop, Ned est une perle.



Ouais ben la dernière fois que j'ai vu NED au travail c'est pas du toshop qu'il manipulait mais une machine en string et avec de belles fesses rondes    Mais je veux bien de lui quand même car il m'a dit savoir travailler sur les timbres comme sur les "écran géant" ; donc je pense que sur l'toshop ça sera pareil !  

Pour la proposition de départ....euh faut que je demande à ma mère ! :rose:  ... Mais je pense que vous aurez trouvé vos 12 candidates d'ici la fin des vacances alors ma queue en pompom et ma carotte se retireront  Enfin là je vais faire mes bagages et j'y réfléchirais, la tête en vacance, hein d'accord ?!  

Tibo en première page ???


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Shuuuuuuuut !!!!
> 
> Tu sais bien qu'il y a des détails que nous préférons garder pour nous.
> 
> ...


Surtout qu'il faudrait une année à trente mois


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pile, ça ferme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparement c'est tombé sur la tranche...


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Enfin là je vais faire mes bagages et j'y réfléchirais, la tête en vacance, hein d'accord ?!


Tu passes dans le Jura ?   
Et je suis sûr pour t'avoir vu dans ta robe violette, que tu passerais très bien sur un calendrier ! :rose:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, lila, si tu m'envoyais les cartes géographiques au lieu de faire le guignol sur MacG, le taf se ferait surement plus vite !



...ben voyons...le culot des monarques !!!! :hein: 
D'ailleurs tu y es bien plus souvent que moi...
Ceci dit vu les distances qui nous séparent, tu ferais bien de te bouger l'oigne, cher prince !    :love:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il faudrait une année à trente mois



....no problem, on a prévu une année jupiterrienne...ça devrait tenir...sinon on fait des "tableaux" avec plusieurs modèles, façon Grands Maîtres :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Ou alors à la semaine


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pour la proposition de départ....euh faut que je demande à ma mère ! :rose:



...meuuuh non ! TU PEUX LE FAIRE !!!!! et puis ça fera très bien la acrotte, le pompon, les oreilles..je vois bien n truc champêtre, mais classe hein,.....entraîne toi à traverser les champs, bondissante et nue...et rapide..(genre poursuivie par une panthère  )  

Bonnes vacances  :love:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors à la semaine




OUIIIIIIIIIIII !   :love: 
purée ça va être carrement un livre d'art !
faut trouver un partenariat avec un imprimeur !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

File la maquette, je ferai la démarche


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...rassure toi Nexka, je veille à la bonne moralité de cette histoire.
> On peut compter sur les goûts vestimentaires de Mackie pour vous looker et transcender votre beauté...
> Quant au choix du photographe cela n'est pas encore arrêté...
> 
> ...



Désolée mais je fais partie du staff technique (montage vidéo)  Si j'ai un peu de temps on verra pour le reste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il faudrait une année à trente mois




Ouaiiiiiiiis ; c'est ça! Faites les malins... N'empêche que c'est toujours moi qui ai la moche


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....entraîne toi à traverser les champs, bondissante et nue...et rapide..(genre poursuivie par une panthère  )



On peut sûrement trouver plus féroce pour donner du corps à tout ça  Un dinosaure? Casimir?


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Désolée mais je fais partie du staff technique (montage vidéo)  Si j'ai un peu de temps on verra pour le reste



... nan nan nan...


----------



## dool (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...meuuuh non ! TU PEUX LE FAIRE !!!!! et puis ça fera très bien la acrotte, le pompon, les oreilles..je vois bien n truc champêtre, mais classe hein,.....entraîne toi à traverser les champs, bondissante et nue...et rapide..(genre poursuivie par une panthère  )
> 
> Bonnes vacances  :love:



l'acrotte !!???!! :mouais:  

J'imaginais bien un truc dans le genre ouais  ...mais bon...le photographe dont j'dispose aujourd'hui ne sais faire que des photos floues de moi alors je sais pas....   :rose: 

En ce qui concerne les courses dans les champs tout ça, ça fais des années que j'm'entraîne alors ???    Mais les panthères, quand j'leur montre mes petites dents pointues ,elles courent moins vite parfois  !!!  

Merci ! Je passerais le bonjour aux hermaphrodites au beurre persillé de votre part ! 

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ... nan nan nan...



Un rêve éveillé ou songe d'une nuit d'été


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'imaginais bien un truc dans le genre ouais  ...mais bon...le photographe dont j'dispose aujourd'hui ne sais faire que des photos floues de moi alors je sais pas....   :rose:



Remarque si c'est David Hamilton


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque si c'est David Hamilton



  :mouais: ....faire du Hamilton aujourd'hui ?......15 ans de taule !


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> l'acrotte !!???!! :mouais:



..c'est l'émotion   



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> ...mais bon...le photographe dont j'dispose aujourd'hui ne sais faire que des photos floues de moi alors je sais pas....   :rose:



...pareil    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ....faire du Hamilton aujourd'hui ?......15 ans de taule !



Autre solution, il faut demander à un autre spécialiste du flou  Alèm ?


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiiiiiis ; c'est ça! Faites les malins... N'empêche que c'est toujours moi qui ai la moche



...on ne dit pas moche...on dit un" challenge artistique"


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on ne dit pas moche...on dit un" challenge artistique"



Tu peux préciser les manipulations nécessaires ?


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux préciser les manipulations nécessaires ?



....pom+delete....


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Autre solution, il faut demander à un autre spécialiste du flou  Alèm ?



....    QUOI ?!!! Alem est en taule ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....pom+delete....



  J'aurais dit pom+T, c'est moins expéditif


----------



## Stargazer (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> File la maquette, je ferai la démarche



C'est donc ça qu'on appelle la démarche du pingouin ...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....    QUOI ?!!! Alem est en taule ?



Non, ça c'est Bender  En fin de compte on n'a toujours pas le photographe, ça se complique...  Bon sinon on pourrait faire quelques photos stylee école du cirque aussi non ? Contortionnistes, dompteurs d'éléphants, lanceurs de couteaux etc...


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2005)

en faite tout les photographe de macgé viennent et on choisit les meilleurs photos


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est Bender  En fin de compte on n'a toujours pas le photographe, ça se complique...  Bon sinon on pourrait faire quelques photos stylee école du cirque aussi non ? Contortionnistes, dompteurs d'éléphants, lanceurs de couteaux etc...



_Attention ceci est un message d'humour - on peut ne pas l'apprécier mais c'est de l'humour_ 

Tu fais quel mois ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

salaud


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> _Attention ceci est un message d'humour - on peut ne pas l'apprécier mais c'est de l'humour_
> 
> Tu fais quel mois ?



Le treizième


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en faite tout les photographe de macgé viennent et on choisit les meilleurs photos



...ou chaque prétendant photographe aura un shoot d'éssai avec des modèles imposés choisies par la production et tout nu. Ceux qui auront réussi à garder un flegme apparent et visble (surtout visible   ) seront retenus


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

une bonne lanière et c'est bon


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

Heu j'ai déjà proposer mes services pour la photo ! :love:



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ou chaque prétendant photographe aura un shoot d'éssai avec des modèles imposés choisies par la production et tout nu. Ceux qui auront réussi à garder un flegme apparent et visble (surtout visible   ) seront retenus


On a le droit au Tranxene (pendant le test) ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le treizième



Pour les dates des prises de vue, on dit au choix la semaine des 4 jeudis, la Saint GlinGlin ou les calendes grecques ?


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une bonne lanière et c'est bon


...je vois pas...
  :mouais:     :love:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heu j'ai déjà proposer mes services pour la photo ! :love:
> 
> On a le droit au Tranxene (pendant le test) ?




ta ta ta !!! nan nan nan ...! la préparations des photographes est ttrès sérieuse :
tout d'abord privation d'un mois avant de toutes activités sexuelle (oui Mazckie même toi tu dois te priver de projection des Télétubbies), ensuite, 1 h avant la prise de vues, une collation sera offerte par la prod ( 1 litre de tisanne de bois bandé, accompagné de gingembre confit)...ensuite on comptera les braves


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

d'la triche ! thebig va gagner à tous les coups !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ensuite on comptera les braves




Tu veux dire ceux qui tiendront encore droit debout ? :rateau:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire ceux qui tiendront encore droit debout ? :rateau:


...oui et pas sur 3 pattes !!!!!!


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire ceux qui tiendront encore droit debout ? :rateau:



...ça fait rêver hein ?    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça fait rêver hein ?    :love:



Si tu le dis, c'est que tu sais de quoi tu parles  




			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui et pas sur 3 pattes !!!!!!



Quatre ? :affraid:


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis, c'est que tu sais de quoi tu parles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..euuuuh la chartre veut que l'on ne doive pas étaler ses fantasmes sur les forums ...zut on va se faire modérer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..euuuuh la chartre veut que l'on ne doive pas étaler ses fantasmes sur les forums ...zut on va se faire modérer



C'est clair qu'à Chartres, ils sont à cheval sur la charte     ici en revanche


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

tu veux que je signale aux modos ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je signale aux modos ?



Qui ?


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'à Chartres, ils sont à cheval sur la charte     ici en revanche



En revanche, quoi ?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'la triche ! thebig va gagner à tous les coups !!!!


J'allais le dire ! 
C'est vraiment trop injuste.


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'allais le dire !
> C'est vraiment trop injuste.



...  pourquoi ? Il est insensible au bois bandé, au gimgenbre confit et aux modèles nues ????? et photographe en plus ????
les filles vont être folles de joie !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

Il est pas insensible mais pour sur ça ne se verra pas


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...  pourquoi ? Il est insensible au bois bandé, au gimgenbre confit et aux modèles nues ?????


En tout cas c'est ce qu'il affirme. 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> et photographe en plus ????


Là je ne m'avancerais pas. 



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> les filles vont être folles de joie !!!!


Sauf si son coeur lâche.


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Pour les dates des prises de vue, on dit au choix la semaine des 4 jeudis, la Saint GlinGlin ou les calendes grecques ?





Le 36 du mois, plutôt !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le 36 du mois, plutôt !



    



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> les filles vont être folles de joie !!!!



Le service d'ordre n'est donc plus utile


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un calendrier*
> des masseuses du ©ercle ?
> :love:
> :love:




depuis quand les sages ont besoin des massages?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, lila, si tu m'envoyais les cartes géographiques au lieu de faire le guignol sur MacG, le taf se ferait surement plus vite !




que veux tu ......
entre courbes terrestre et courbes humain son choix est vite fait !!    

meme SM  serait daccord la desuus !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIIIIIIIIII !   :love:
> purée ça va être carrement un livre d'art !
> faut trouver un partenariat avec un imprimeur !!!!





dis  ??????   tu as l'intention de le diffuser sur toute la planete ce calendar ?


----------



## Lila (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis  ??????   tu as l'intention de le diffuser sur toute la planete ce calendar ?



...euuuuuh oui pourquoi ?
    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiiiiiis ; c'est ça! Faites les malins... N'empêche que c'est toujours moi qui ai la moche




suis pas trop jeune ni trop fraiche mais quand meme     

me traiter de mocheté , quelle injustice


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre courbes terrestre et courbes humain son choix est vite fait !!



Il n'est pas l'homme que tu crois   Enfin je crois


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...on ne dit pas moche...on dit un" challenge artistique"




alors c'est vraiment un gros challenge avec moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est Bender  En fin de compte on n'a toujours pas le photographe, ça se complique...  Bon sinon on pourrait faire quelques photos stylee école du cirque aussi non ? Contortionnistes, dompteurs d'éléphants, lanceurs de couteaux etc...




robin de bois avec sa pomme ?   

qui sera le courageux qui tiendra le pomme ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ou chaque prétendant photographe aura un shoot d'éssai avec des modèles imposés choisies par la production et tout nu. Ceux qui auront réussi à garder un flegme apparent et visble (surtout visible   ) seront retenus





 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est vraiment un gros challenge avec moi !!!


Et voilà notre princess qui veut qu'on la contredise... Ah ces femmes et leur psychologie à l'envers. :love:
Allons Roberta, viens qu'on te prenne en photo nous même, et après on décidera si c'était un gros challenge !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'la triche ! thebig va gagner à tous les coups !!!!




a defaut du reste est que il est bon fotographe ?


----------



## Virpeen (11 Août 2005)

Allez, j'en suis aussi ! 
Je vous accompagne dans cette galère, les filles !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...euuuuuh oui pourquoi ?
> :love:




ban , ben  :rose: je veux bien etre placardé dans les vestiaires des femme de manages des macgeens 
mais pas me retrouver placardé dans le fladond du camions de tous les camionneurs


----------



## iNano (11 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'en suis aussi !
> Je vous accompagne dans cette galère, les filles !


Tu acceptes quand même d'être maa photographe ???     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons Robertav, viens qu'on te prenne en photo nous même, et après on décidera si c'était un gros challenge !




tu n'as plus de cartes dans tes manches ?   

fini le poker ?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as plus de cartes dans tes manches ?
> fini le poker ?


Si tu insistes, j'amènerais un jeu. :love:


----------



## Nobody (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> après on décidera si c'était un gros challenge !


 
QUI est un gros challenge?????

  :mouais:   

Faut pas se laisser dire des horreurs pareilles sans réagir, voyons! Et ta dignité, alors?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> QUI est un gros challenge?????
> :mouais:
> Faut pas se laisser dire des horreurs pareilles sans réagir, voyons! Et ta dignité, alors?


C'est Robrerta elle même qui a oser affirmer qu'elle serait un gros challenge.
Mais je préfères juger moi même. 
Elle fait çà pour nous éloigner, mais on ne tombera pas dans le panneau ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Elle fait çà pour nous éloigner, mais on ne tombera pas dans le panneau ! :love:




haaaaaaaa bon ??????      

vu que c'est comme cela je choisis notre photographe attitré : teo !!!!!!


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa bon ??????
> 
> vu que c'est comme cela je choisis notre photographe attitré : teo !!!!!!



...nan nan nan ...pas de préferences affichées, on sera impartial.
Etant donné que Thebig passerait les test du choix du photographe grâce à son avantage naturel  
:love:, nous emettons une réserve quant à sa candidature.  
Précisons aussi qu'il n'y aura aucune discrimination.....tous les "challenges artistiques" seront relevés.    :love: 

Nous avons donc à ce jour inscrites :
Robertav
Tibo
Nexka
Inano
Sofiping
Dool
Virpeen

Mackie styliste !   :rose:

ça avance !  Mon dieu que ça sera bôôô !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Précisons aussi qu'il n'y aura aucune discrimination.....tous les "challenges artistiques" seront relevés.    :love: 

Nous avons donc à ce jour inscrites :
Robertav
Tibo (date: dès qu'on l'aura attrapée)
Nexka
Inano
Sofiping
Dool (date: dès qu'on l'aura attrapée (bis))
Virpeen

Mackie styliste !   :rose:

ça avance !  Mon dieu que ça sera bôôô !!!!!

Pour accompagner ces dames voici la liste messieurs : les challenges artistiques seront relevés également mais il faut espérer qu'il y en aura le moins possible  :
Lila (date : s'il retrouve le plan)
Golf
Hurrican (avec sa coquille)
Patochman
Macmarco
Inano
Mackie (avec un simple appareil)
Supermoquette
Nobody
Pitch/fork/work (dans le foin)
Amok
Spyro
Le purfilsdelasagesse (ananas obligatoire)
Foguenne


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le treizième



Les calendriers luni-solaires comptent 12 mois ou *13 mois* - un treizième mois étant intercalé périodiquement pour respecter le rythme des saisons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Précisons aussi qu'il n'y aura aucune discrimination.....tous les "challenges artistiques" seront relevés.    :love: 

Nous avons donc à ce jour inscrites :
Robertav
Tibo (date: dès qu'on l'aura attrapée)
Nexka
Inano
Sofiping
Dool (date: dès qu'on l'aura attrapée (bis))
Virpeen

Mackie styliste !   :rose:

ça avance !  Mon dieu que ça sera bôôô !!!!!

Pour accompagner ces dames voici la liste messieurs : les challenges artistiques seront relevés également mais il faut espérer qu'il y en aura le moins possible  :
Lila (date : s'il retrouve le plan)
Golf
Hurrican (avec sa coquille)
*Patochman* ... Faudrait que ce soit un jour où j'ai pas cathé ; sinon, ma mère elle voudra pas 
Macmarco
Inano
Mackie (avec un simple appareil)
Supermoquette
Nobody
Pitch/fork/work (dans le foin)
Amok
Spyro
Le purfilsdelasagesse (ananas obligatoire)
Foguenne


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

2 choses : iNano n'est pas un monsieur et moi j'ai pas d'apn...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Précisons aussi qu'il n'y aura aucune discrimination.....tous les "challenges artistiques" seront relevés.    :love: 

Nous avons donc à ce jour inscrites :
Robertav
Tibo (date: dès qu'on l'aura attrapée)
Nexka (avec le sabre laser)
Inano
Sofiping
Dool (date: dès qu'on l'aura attrapée (bis))
Virpeen

Mackie styliste !   :rose:

ça avance !  Mon dieu que ça sera bôôô !!!!!

Pour accompagner ces dames voici la liste messieurs : les challenges artistiques seront relevés également mais il faut espérer qu'il y en aura le moins possible   :love:
Lila (date : s'il retrouve le plan )
Golf
Hurrican (avec sa coquille)
*Patochman* ... Faudrait que ce soit un jour où j'ai pas cathé ; sinon, ma mère elle voudra pas 
Macmarco
Mackie (avec un simple appareil)
Supermoquette (sans apn)
Nobody
Pitch/fork/work (dans le foin)
Amok
Spyro
Le purfilsdelasagesse (ananas obligatoire)
Foguenne


S'il faut une dérogation le confessional n'est pas loin


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

Merci Robertav de faire appel à moi :love: 
Tu connais mon goût pour les belles choses et ma sensibilité exacerbée... tu m'auras toujours, toi 


Pour les photos du Calendrier, je me ferai accompagner, je suis super doué (le meilleur de ma génération (  ), tout le monde le sait mais faut bien former tout ces petits jeunes plein d'énergie qui demandent qu'à apprendre 

Vu la liste des accompagnateurs mâles, je me dis que ça ferait aussi un beau calendrier Artystique côté garçons aussi, donc on garde la date et je ferai les gars après les dames  Promis, je serai sage  
Et ça équilibrera par la même occasion, parité, parité... hein ?  



			
				Teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez *****, oui bouge ton corps comme ça, fais l'amour à l'objectif... c'est ça... Tu vas allumer les forums Portfolio cet hiver... on aurait jamais imaginer te voir comme ça... vas-y lâche-toi... enlève ça, oui, ça sert à rien, ton corps mérite d'être monter, pas caché... vas-y, séduis le monde...



Je me réjouis, avec un cool éclairage, une chouette maquette, un beau papier,  ça se vendra bien sous le Pommier ou pour les fêtes, sous le sapin 
On fera sans doute moins que Roberto Vendez et sa bédé :love: mais bon, à l'impossible nul n'est tenu


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... mais faut bien former tout ces petits jeunes plein d'énergie qui demandent qu'à apprendre


Va donc, he gamin ! 
Tu manques encore d'expérience à ton âge ! :love:


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

ah oui , dans ma liste j'ai oublier quelques accessoirs ... une super moquette , un patoshboy et un sonnyman .... vous croyez que c'est jouable ??? c'est une idée comme ça , je vais reflechir encore un peu ....


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va donc, he gamin !
> Tu manques encore d'expérience à ton âge ! :love:





surtout en photo, mais faut pas le dire 




> ah oui , dans ma liste j'ai oublier quelques accessoirs ... une super moquette , un patoshboy et un sonnyman .... vous croyez que c'est jouable ??? c'est une idée comme ça , je vais reflechir encore un peu ....



pour ce qui est des accessoires, Sofiping, je te laisse voir, je suis pas expert


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah oui , dans ma liste j'ai oublier quelques accessoirs ... une super moquette , un patoshboy et un sonnyman ....



Sonny ?  
ben alors les filles vont avoir des poches sous les yeux.....  
ou alors on fait les photos avant qu'il abrase !!!!!!    

bon sinon :
Lila (date : s'il retrouve le plan ) (ben je l'ai ai filé à Amok avec un GPS!!!!  )
Golf
Hurrican (avec sa coquille)
Patochman ... Faudrait que ce soit un jour où j'ai pas cathé ; sinon, ma mère elle voudra pas 
Macmarco
Mackie (avec un simple appareil)
Supermoquette (sans apn) (mais très appareillé ?    )
Nobody
Pitch/fork/work (dans le foin)
Amok (si' il a mis des piles dans le GPS!!!)
Spyro
Le purfilsdelasagesse (ananas obligatoire)
Foguenne

..je pense que ça sera très bôôôô aussi ...je vois ça dans le style Herb Ritts..non ? (vu que je suis quasi aussi bien gaulé)


----------



## sofiping (12 Août 2005)

finalement non , j'ai reflechi ... restons simple , ça ferait peu etre un peu trop....chaaaaaargeeeeeez !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Si c'est du Herb Ritts prévoir les boissons protéinées de dernière minute, quelques kilos de fonte pour l'entretien. Les masseuses du cercle s'occuperont des retouches maquillage. Si c'est du Newton prévoir le mobilier nécessaire  

Note : prévoir une distribution de calendriers grégoriens (ne pas oublier Pitch) et de boussoles pour qui veut aller droit


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> finalement non , j'ai reflechi ..



....  ehhh oui, l'abrasage ça fait toujours un peu peur     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Laissez les masseuses du Cercle en paix, elles ont déjà bien du mal avec amok...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Laissez les masseuses du Cercle en paix, elles ont déjà bien du mal avec amok...



Oui, alors ; pour les masseuses, ce serait bien qu'on en rediscute un peu   ... Parce que c'est tout de même pas normal que Amok en accapare 6 à lui tout seul et que moi j'éccope toujours de la moche


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui, alors ; pour les masseuses, ce serait bien qu'on en rediscute un peu   ... Parce que c'est tout de même pas normal que Amok en accapare 6 à lui tout seul et que moi j'éccope toujours de la moche



pstttt ! ...chuuut ..."challenge artistique" faut dire.....   

et puis 6, ça c'est la légende qui le dit ..tu sais comme pour tout les grands mythes du moyen âge, la vérité est toujours un peu embellie pour gonfler l'xploit du héros....si ça se trouve      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Non non il profite vu qu'il lui reste 2-3 ans d'activité sexuelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Bon un exemple de pose d'après Herb Ritts


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non il profite vu qu'il lui reste 2-3 ans d'activité sexuelle



Et encore, en comptant large ! 

Ne sois pas inquiet : chose promise, chose due. Tu l'auras, ton don d'organe ! Je m'y suis engagé !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon un exemple de pose d'après Herb Ritts



Ha non, hein!!! Moi je ne parle pas dans la bouche d'un autre mec, à poil de surcroît!... Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire "Mais non ; ce n'est pas sale, c'est de l'Art... Ok ; faites entrer Gunthar."


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> l'xploit



Joli lapsus


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon un exemple de pose d'après Herb Ritts


Mais c'est pas nous qui posons ! Nous on prend les photos ! 
D'ailleurs je voudrais pas dire, mais on va pas être nombreux à ressembler à l'un de ces messieurs.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Laissez les masseuses du Cercle en paix, elles ont déjà bien du mal avec amok...



Ah, le Cercle...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Suppôts de Marc Dorcel!!! Je vais vous dénoncer à "Familles de France"!


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, en comptant large !
> 
> Ne sois pas inquiet : chose promise, chose due. Tu l'auras, ton don d'organe ! Je m'y suis engagé !



Si on reste dans les normes humaines.......alors c'est pour qui l'autre moitié ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

L'Amok il tient parole ! c'est un homme droit ! (pour 2-3 ans )


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Suppôts de Marc Dorcel!!! Je vais vous dénoncer à "Familles de France"!



...t'es pas aux JMJ toi ?????     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...t'es pas aux JMJ toi ?????     :love:



Ils l'ont refusé pour cause d'auréole mal entretenue


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est un homme droit ! (pour 2-3 ans )



et encore...en comptant large il a dit le monsieur !!!!
c'est de mal en Pise...

    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

C'est n'est pas une question d'âge donc, on tune un sport-elec au Cercle. Résultats prometteurs, très prometteurs. Plus nbesoin d'organe enssuite.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'est pas une question d'âge donc,


J'ai mes chances d'entrer au Cercle alors   :love:


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'est pas une question d'âge ...



  :mouais: ..pitet mais ça me fait penser ....si j'en crois Amok sur sa retraite proche, ça ferait grimper les ventes si il nous faisait profiter de ses talents de photographe...comme Doisneau, Helmut Newton... :love:  :love: 
mais même avec des tendances pisiènnes j'ai bien peur qu'il ne franchisse pas l'épreuve du test d'admission au poste de photographe officiel du calendrier Mac G 2005....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien peur qu'il ne franchisse pas l'épreuve du test d'admission au poste de photographe officiel du calendrier Mac G 2005....



Ça consiste en quoi ? Un saut de haies, autre chose ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mes chances d'entrer au Cercle alors   :love:


J'ai déjà tagger ton nom aux chiottes


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

Le début de la Gloire


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà tagger ton nom aux chiottes


c bô la gloire....


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça consiste en quoi ? Un saut de haies, autre chose ?



...ben ça c'est sur que le premier qui échoue, il saute...  
Nonononon Mackie, toi tu es styliste on a dit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben ça c'est sur que le premier qui échoue, il saute...



Ça va être terrible !  


Note : prévoir les parachutes.


----------



## teo (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ha non, hein!!! Moi je ne parle pas dans la bouche d'un autre mec, à poil de surcroît!... Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire "Mais non ; ce n'est pas sale, c'est de l'Art... Ok ; faites entrer Gunthar."



_A poil, à poil, sont plutot imberbes ceux-là._

C'est marrant mon quote tout à l'heure, je l'avais fait en Mode Gunther et j'ai pas osé, c'était hors Chartres total, tendance impubliable 

C'était comment ce sketch des Guignols ? 

... ah oui, avec Raymond il me semble


----------



## Lila (12 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va être terrible !
> 
> 
> Note : prévoir les parachutes.



...oui ils vont tous vouloir échouer!!!!
terrible !   ça dépend..;faudrait faire un sondage !   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...t'es pas aux JMJ toi ?????     :love:



Non, Môssieur! ... Je trouve ce Benoît bien trop laxiste


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, Môssieur! ... Je trouve ce Benoît bien trop laxiste



C'est l'âge. Le contrôle musculaire est plus difficile ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend..;faudrait faire un sondage !   :love:



   En tous cas cette question mériterait d'être creusée   




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> ... ah oui, avec Raymond il me semble



Façon pin-up? Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, je crois que tu serai effectivement limite niveau charte même si tu prends la pomme croquée comme alibi  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

Ah oui, on refait le coup de DeCaunes et José Garcia. Richard Geouire et Cindy Tropforte.


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, Môssieur! ... Je trouve ce Benoît bien trop laxiste



...plus que quelques heures et on saura si en plus il est laxatif   
(oui je sais !!!! :rose:...mais bon!)


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, on refait le coup de DeCaunes et José Garcia. Richard Geouire et Cindy Tropforte.


   :affraid:...mon dieu !
...   ce qui serait bien c'est que l'on fasse une impression avec un gauffrage pour garder le relief des formes (de Cindy Troforte bien sûr  ) pour rajouter au plaisir des yeux celui du toucher...

(oui je re sais... :rose: mais c'est bon    )


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:...mon dieu !
> ...   ce qui serait bien c'est que l'on fasse une impression avec un gauffrage pour garder le relief des formes (de Cindy Troforte bien sûr  ) pour rajouter au plaisir des yeux celui du toucher...
> 
> (oui je re sais... :rose: mais c'est bon    )



Si tu comptes en plus ajouter la puce électronique qui lance une petite musique midi du genre "99 Luft Balloons" je crois que tu vas booster les ventes :rateau:


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu comptes en plus ajouter la puce électronique qui lance une petite musique midi du genre "99 Luft Balloons" je crois que tu vas booster les ventes :rateau:



100-1 bonnet B ..tu m'étonnes !!!!
   :love:


----------



## dool (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 100-1 bonnet B ..tu m'étonnes !!!!
> :love:



On dit "Tu tétonnes" d'abord !!! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2005)

à pwal 
!!!


----------



## dool (18 Août 2005)

version épilée alors ??? Je t'en envoie une caisse ???


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> version épilée alors ??? Je t'en envoie une caisse ???



....ouiiiii! c'est bon ça ...la couverture en pwals soyeux
    :love:


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> On dit "Tu tétonnes" d'abord !!! :mouais:



..les tétons teutons tétanisés, tant tatés et anisés cet été, sous tente se tatonnent et se tétent avec entêtement....    
 :love: 
.....(oui je re re re sais..mais c'est tellement bon)


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..les tétons teutons tétanisés, tant tatés et anisés cet été, sous tente se tatonnent et se tétent avec entêtement....
> :love:
> .....(oui je re re re sais..mais c'est tellement bon)


 
En observant la lune qui pointe derrière le Grand Teton, en sirotant de l'anis avec des glaçons. Surtout avec les glaçons.... Arghhhh!


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En observant la lune qui pointe derrière le Grand Teton, en sirotant de l'anis avec des glaçons. Surtout avec les glaçons.... Arghhhh!



.......bien sûr que c'est exactement à ça que je pensais voyons !!!!! merci Sylko de leur rappeller !!!!


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .......bien sûr que c'est exactement à ça que je pensais voyons !!!!! merci Sylko de leur rappeller !!!!


 
A l'effet d'un glaçon sur un téton?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .......bien sûr que c'est exactement à ça que je pensais voyons !!!!! merci Sylko de leur rappeller !!!!



On a trouvé un spécialiste du carving et le slogan : "La montagne ça se gagne". Maintenant il faudrait un spécialiste de surf et le slogan qui va avec   Des propositions?


----------

